# Should I buy Fitch bedding or stick with Megasorb?



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

At presant I'm using ''Pillow-Wad'' Kiln Dried woodshavings as substrate but am think of trying either Fitch or Megasorb.Which of these two are the best?I have heard Megasorb is dusty though.
What do you think of these above products?The only thing is i'm on benefits so would fitch or megasorb work out more expensive than woodshavings?

A lot of forums state you shouldnt use woodshavings,but most people tend to use woodshavings for their pets-what do you think?


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I don't like wood shavings at all so wouldn't use them for any of my animals.

I've used megazorb in the past and its ok but I found it to be dusty, when cleaning the cages out there was always dust at the bottom of the trays.

I switched to fitch about 5 months ago and the animals all love it.
It's light and easy for them to burrow in, absorbant and not dusty at all.
It is £15 for a 20kg bale so it works out pretty cheap and if you only have 1 hamster then it will last you a long time.
It works out a lot cheaper than megazorb.
The only downside is the size of the bale, it's huge. But if you have somewhere to store it then its fine.


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

have you looked into finacard. Cardboard Animal Bedding, Paper Horse Bedding, Nesting Material : Finacard £13-14 for a huge bale which will last you ages


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

I use megazorb but going to try fitch when my bag runs out


----------

